# Bucks Teats



## dragonflyfarm.wa (Dec 27, 2010)

How important are bucks teats?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very important.... 1x1 clean in most breeds are best... 
Look at the breed of goat you are inquiring about and go to one of the associations and read up on what is a good teat structure.. according to them for that breed...is the best way....
With Boers...1x1 clean and 2x2 clean are good.... along with others that are acceptable....

A buck though... even with good teat structure... can throw bad teated goats ...depending on their bloodline history... or a bad teated buck... can throw bad or good..... it all depends on what your goal is with them..... and who you breed them with.....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, very important. You would never want to use a buck with teat flaws as it can be easily passed onto the kids. :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

In some breeds, Kinders is one, anything but two clean teats is a disqualifying fault. It is especially important in a buck because they tend to get bred to a lot of different does, so the trait can spread much farther.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If the buck has any type of defect such as a teat spur, a double teat, more than 2 teats or they are set very wide apart or very close to the scrotum...these can be carried by any kid he sires...and it can be an issue with those doelings of his that are bred for dairy qualities. Also...even if the buck shows 2 nice teats but mom or dad has a teat defect...he can carry the gene to his kids.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

dragonflyfarm.wa said:


> How important are bucks teats?


I was just going to ask the same question. I wonder if we are both looking at this boy who lives in Yelm, Wa.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I was just going to ask the same question. I wonder if we are both looking at this boy who lives in Yelm, Wa.


Nice looking buckling there...

With boers.... some bucks that have not so good teat structure.... if bred to the right Doe... will produce better teats..... and of course some not so good.... 
Even a 1x1 clean... if bad teat structure is in the genetic pool anywhere...and of course the Doe he was bred too....they will have throw backs...if this buckling is over all nice and has really good bloodlines...I would take that risk...only if that is all you could afford....and you don't mind the setbacks... Otherwise... if all you want is mostly show quality boers then...you should seek another buck... that has acceptable teat structure.... I am talking boer... not any other breed ........as boer are meat goats so.. they can serve as meat.. if you choose to do so... :wink:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice looking buckling there...
> 
> With boers.... some bucks that have not so good teat structure.... if bred to the right Doe... will produce better teats..... and of course some not so good....
> Even a 1x1 clean... if bad teat structure is in the genetic pool anywhere...and of course the Doe he was bred too....they will have throw backs...if this buckling is over all nice and has really good bloodlines...I would take that risk...only if that is all you could afford....and you don't mind the setbacks... Otherwise... if all you want is mostly show quality boers then...you should seek another buck... that has acceptable teat structure.... I am talking boer... not any other breed ........as boer are meat goats so.. they can serve as meat.. if you choose to do so... :wink:


Thanks, Pam. They are saying he has five teats. What would you think of that buckling as a potential comercial herd sire?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my....umm...that is a risk for sure....what does he have 2 x 3 clean? are they well spaced apart or? If you are breeding a none registered commercial herd and selling for meat then he may be Ok but you will have to be careful choosing his mates.... you want the Does to be able to feed their kids...so you don't want cluster teats.... I would recommend him being bred to1x1 clean...but if you don't have all that then it is risky....it is up to you whether or not you want to use him.... Just be very selective what Does you choose...maybe try him on a few Does to see how he does and have an alternative buck to do the others until you can see what he throws with your does.... :hug:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They don't say what sort of configuration of five he has. 
Thanks for your imput. I think I will pass.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> They don't say what sort of configuration of five he has.
> Thanks for your imput. I think I will pass.


 Good judgement.... you want to do what is best ...for your herd.... :wink: :hi5:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Good judgement.... you want to do what is best ...for your herd.... :wink: :hi5:


Here we go again. What do you think about a Boer advertised as having "1X2 clean"?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Here we go again. What do you think about a Boer advertised as having "1X2 clean"?


 Well again... it depends on what you want to breed for....2x1 is Ok.... as long as he is clean... :wink:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm confused on this 2x3 thing. I can guess about the 1x1 and the 2x2, but after that I am lost. If one was breeding just for thier own personall meat than does it really matter that much? That is IF you are breeding to your own 1x1 does. and not keeping any doelings for breeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm confused on this 2x3 thing. I can guess about the 1x1 and the 2x2, but after that I am lost. If one was breeding just for thier own personall meat than does it really matter that much? That is IF you are breeding to your own 1x1 does. and not keeping any doelings for breeding.


 With a boer that is "more" than a 2x2 ( 2 teats per side)clean.. the odds of cluster teats... may be more....which can be bad..... If the does that are bred to that buck.... produces many teats ...more than 2 per side...I would consider looking at it this way...A Doe must be able to feed her kids...if she has cluster teats or teats that are to close ...then... it isn't good to breed that buck to your Does.....as it wouldn't be beneficial in the long run....but if he does well with your Does and the does can feed their offspring without issues.... then using him for meat consumption... will be OK.... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Not so familiar with meat goats but I would think if they are only for consumption it wouldn't matter so much. But if a doe has any configuration that is other than 1x1 it is possible she would have issues nursing kids and you may have to bottle. But :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Not so familiar with meat goats but I would think if they are only for consumption it wouldn't matter so much. But if a doe has any configuration that is other than 1x1 it is possible she would have issues nursing kids and you may have to bottle. But :shrug:


 I got cha....1x1 is best... in most breeds :wink: I agree.....but with the boers... they have multiples...I have the 1x1 clean and 2x2 clean...the 2x2 ....if well spread apart ....the kids suckle with no issues.... they can feed trips and quads... if they have 4 working working orifices 2 per side......so that is a good thing...and you won't have to supplement bottle feed.....I see it this way..... if I was to only raising goats for human consumption...as long as they can feed their babies with no teat issues...then yes.... it is OK to use a buck like that..... otherwise no... not a good idea... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh cool sometimes all four are working teats!! I thought that the extras were nonfunctional.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

So, A 2x2 clean would be like a cow. That would be nice if the doe had quads!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh cool sometimes all four are working teats!! I thought that the extras were nonfunctional.


 Yes... they can all be working teats...but... there are some... that can be non functional.. as well.....you won't be able to tell if they have working orifices of course ..until they freshen and kid out...so it is a long wait to see.... And of course with the boer ....they will be keepers... :greengrin:



> So, A 2x2 clean would be like a cow. That would be nice if the doe had quads!


 Yes... they can be that way....if they all work ...you have a great thing.... so my girls have no problem feeding trips...having the 2x2 clean .... All kids can feed.. at the same time.. :thumb:


----------

